# What is the science of smoked meat I mean after X amount of hours the smoke no longer matters.



## tempnexus (Feb 19, 2018)

So what are those hours?!  How long should we smoke for? I mean after specific amount the smoke does not penetrate and it just becomes bitter.  So what is the perfect magic number?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 19, 2018)

mean after specific amount the smoke does not penetrate and it just becomes bitter. 
-----
Can you point us to a scientific study to back up this statement?


----------



## tempnexus (Feb 19, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> mean after specific amount the smoke does not penetrate and it just becomes bitter.
> -----
> Can you point us to a scientific study to back up this statement?


None, just my own personal experience, I mean look at the smoke rings or anything else, there is a maximum penetration of at most 1 inch 2.5cm and beyond that I don't see it so at which point do we declare smoking done and cooking as the reminder?  Or am I just plain old wrong?  I don't know that's why I am asking.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 19, 2018)

We smoke bacon for 36 hours sometimes.
I say smoke till ya foil it. Some say smoke is good till 170 internal temp.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 19, 2018)

It is very temperature and moisture dependent. After the surface of the meat reaches 140* not much smoke will adhere/absorb... UNLESS the meat is mopped/moistened again. This is an art pitmasters perfect. 
This is why it is recommended to start with low temps to allow the smoke to adhere/absorb into the meat. I warm smoke my sausages 2.5~4 hours @ 120* to get good smoke on them, then slowly bump the temp up...unless I'm smoking andouille. Then I'll warm smoke the links 6~10 hours @120* pouring good smoke to them the whole time to get them good and dark, then step up the temp.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 19, 2018)

Here is a good article.  Red highlights in the article will take you to other informative articles.

https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...iring/what-you-need-know-about-wood-smoke-and


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 19, 2018)

When I'm smoking meat I let the smoke roll throughout the entire cooking process, or until I foil.
Maybe it's because a MES doesn't need added water, but just naturally maintains a moist environment.  Maybe not.  All I can say is that I've tried it both ways and MUCH prefer the meat that has been smoked as long as it was in the smoker.
Gary


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 19, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2018)

I have a stick burner, so it's smoke the whole way, unless I foil.
Which I seldom do, unless I need to get the meat done in a hurry.
Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 20, 2018)

In addition to the link to "that other smoking site," here is another site that has all sorts of interesting smoking science that should help give you an answer. As you will see, "it all depends ..."

Smoke Science


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2018)

Good read John, thanks for posting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm another one who puts smoke on it all the time, unless I'm at the foil stage, except for the first hour or two if I'm using the heat to build a Pellicle. However I always use a Light TBS. (Usually Hickory)

Bear


----------



## petehalsted (Feb 20, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Here is a good article.  Red highlights in the article will take you to other informative articles.
> 
> https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...iring/what-you-need-know-about-wood-smoke-and



Beat me to it! Anytime I want a "technical" or scientific answer for something smoking related I go to Meathead's site, he often has info from test done by labs etc. to backup the info.

That being said, We are smoking meats, not curing cancer, so don't over think it and just enjoy the process!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2018)

Another thing to consider is a well seasoned smokehouse... Smoke has over 100 compounds in it and a lot of it gets deposited inside the smokehouse. When the smokehouse heats up, some of these compounds volatilize and mix with the smoke from the wood source. This enhances the smoke  absorbed by the meat. A clean smokehouse will not smoke the same as a well seasoned one.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 11, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Another thing to consider is a well seasoned smokehouse... Smoke has over 100 compounds in it and a lot of it gets deposited inside the smokehouse. When the smokehouse heats up, some of these compounds volatilize and mix with the smoke from the wood source. This enhances the smoke  absorbed by the meat. A clean smokehouse will not smoke the same as a well seasoned one.


I agree Inda, that is why I'ii do 3 seasoning burns in a new smoker b4 using any meat, Just look at the changes in the color of the interior of the smoker cooking chamber after each burn in..Some like to spritz the cc with veg. oil b4 a seasoning burn,I don't, I would rather repeat process till you can tell by the darker color If smoker is seasoned properly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2018)

Like I said above I keep the smoke going all the time, unless I'm getting pellicle, or in the foiled stage.

The important thing is that you don't get bitter taste from light smoke, no matter how many hours you smoke it.

However if you put heavy smoke on it, even for a relatively short time, it can give you terrible flavor!!!


Bear


----------



## Lookn4u (May 8, 2018)

_nitrosomyoglobin
http://www.genuineideas.com/ArticlesIndex/srasmokeringmoist.html_


----------

